# Calisthenics ( full body worckout) out of gym for muay thai



## Zephyor (Dec 23, 2016)

Recommended or not? I mean... calisthenics seem to be way more natural that regular "lifting" at you'r regular fitness gym. So i decided to take ona calisthenics program wich i hope to boost my condition. Will it be proficient for muay thai? Are there any downsides to it too?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 23, 2016)

Exercise is exercise its better than doing nothing and can I ask though you're posting all this about work outs for Muay Thai but have you actually started Muay Thai yet? Because you know you may not even like it


----------



## drop bear (Dec 23, 2016)

which system are you doing?


----------



## Zephyor (Dec 23, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Exercise is exercise its better than doing nothing and can I ask though you're posting all this about work outs for Muay Thai but have you actually started Muay Thai yet? Because you know you may not even like it



haven't started it yet... and came to think of it , you're right man i should give up ill stick to studying... it was a big dream but i guess its better off this way... but who knows... i might come back here fresh from the gym one day... wont post here anything until then/// think of it a s vow of silence


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 24, 2016)

Is there really any point in going to the gym to do a strict calisthenics routine?


----------



## drop bear (Dec 25, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Is there really any point in going to the gym to do a strict calisthenics routine?



Some people need the environment. Like being in the office to do work.


----------

